

More thoughts on the state of HTML5 audio, codec wars, and the politics - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/blog/46/more-on-html5-audio-codecs-and-politics

======
wccrawford
Chrome and Firefox both support Ogg? Good enough for me!

And if enough people use Ogg (and leave IE users in the dust) then IE won't
have any choice but to accept defeat on this.

~~~
AshleysBrain
About 60% of the web is good enough for you? Some of us want to try and reach
everyone.

~~~
wccrawford
Do you really think the other 40% are gamers? Because that would be my market.
I'm guessing most gamers are already using Firefox, Chrome or both.

~~~
AshleysBrain
You know IE9 has the fastest and best canvas for gaming, right?

